# First Ever Tutorial.. Basic Day Eye and Look



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for looking. Constructive Criticism is appreciated!!!


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Jul 7, 2008)

great job i wonder if i could recreat this look on my nc43 complexion


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 7, 2008)

liking the lips a lot!!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## moonlit (Jul 8, 2008)

Good tutorial


----------



## misslolipop (Jul 9, 2008)

I like how it's all in a picture layout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the tut


----------

